
Show HN: Justbate – Quora for debate - kenrick95
https://www.justbate.com
======
rlimanto0011
Justbate is a platform to gather opinions from different perspective. We
divide the opinion in particular topic into many perspectives like Agree and
Disagree.

[http://justbate.com/](http://justbate.com/) if you have facebook, you can
just click "Continue with facebook", you will be directly inside the page

------
sjs382
Unfortunate name...

~~~
rlimanto0011
why? i could change it

